# Top 5 things I wish I knew before my trips



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

I almost made this a Top 5 thing I wish I knew before my first trip but as I got to writing it I realized (like most things) I have learned something on almost every trip



What to pack, what not to pack, what to plan for and so forth

Would love to hear some of yours - re what would you tell a buddy before his first fly in or canoe trip

https://www.northernjacks.com/post/top-5-list-things-i-wish-i-knew-ahead-of-my-fishing-trips

Hope you enjoy

Andrew


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

If you don't take a spare pair of cheap sunglasses, your only pair will certainly blow off and you'll be screwed the rest of the trip unless your guide is smart and has you covered.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Wader repair kit.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I've gone on trips where I forgot my pole, forgot my waders, or forgot my wader boots. My number one thing on the check list is to double check everything on the checklist. Otherwise, it can get expensive. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I forgot one of my eyebrow rings one time and I was miserable the whole trip. Finally I realized I could use a beer can tab and some duct tape and then I was happy again!

Just messing with you Macs. I have lists in Excel for all trips and setting up my boats, shanty and hunting gear every season. Just things like checking the flare dates are good things to have on a list.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

If you have more than 100lbs of gear for a week trip, you have too much $&?!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

That can really get tricky! Go for a safety pin and then you punch new holes too. Lolololol


6Speed said:


> I forgot one of my eyebrow rings one time and I was miserable the whole trip. Finally I realized I could use a beer can tab and some duct tape and then I was happy again!
> 
> Just messing with you Macs. I have lists in Excel for all trips and setting up my boats, shanty and hunting gear every season. Just things like checking the flare dates are good things to have on a list.


Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I’m still waiting for the OP to post the five things that were alluded in the thread title.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

piketroller said:


> I’m still waiting for the OP to post the five things that were alluded in the thread title.


He posted this link:

https://www.northernjacks.com/post/top-5-list-things-i-wish-i-knew-ahead-of-my-fishing-trips


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

steelyspeed said:


> He posted this link:
> 
> https://www.northernjacks.com/post/top-5-list-things-i-wish-i-knew-ahead-of-my-fishing-trips


I’m aware of that. Using this site as advertising to get clicks for his own site isn’t something I’m interested in.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

piketroller said:


> I’m aware of that. Using this site as advertising to get clicks for his own site isn’t something I’m interested in.


Its good info for the first timer going on a Canadian fishing trip. That blog post has 444 views. He's not making money, its a passion project. I am assuming we are all passionate about out of state fishing trips?


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

steelyspeed said:


> Its good info for the first timer going on a Canadian fishing trip. That blog post has 444 views. He's not making money, its a passion project. I am assuming we are all passionate about out of state fishing trips?


Sorry for the late reply. This is exactly what I would have said. I post here in case people are interested and as of today I make $0 from my site.
Basically it feels good to know people are getting value from my posts so I share them here and on other sites and forums but if its seen as a negative I am fine to stop as well
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Solid Pose once again. Thanks for sharing your ideas. I always laugh when I think back for my first trip and all the crap I brought. No I’m down to minimal crap, which allows for maximum libations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

